# "Mein Fisch der tausend Würfe" ZEIT-artikel



## Jose (1. Juli 2015)

schön geschrieben, schön zu lesen, superthema.
über das angeln auf mefos ohne ehrgeiz aber mit hintersinn:
http://www.zeit.de/2015/24/bornholm-angeln-kinder


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Mein Fisch der tausend Würfe" ZEIT-artikel*

Zeigt auch sehr schön, dass sich Jugendliche ungerne belehren lassen und anleiten (grundsätzlich, nicht nur beim Angeln), und lieber learning by doing statt lernen mit Theorie und Lehrer, aber sich gerne selber angebotene Infos und Hilfe holen- vielleicht merken das auch Verbände und Vereine und lassen das mit in ihre Jugendarbeit einfliessen..

Und seeeeehr schöne Beschreibung des Jagdtriebes!

Lesenswerter Artikel..


----------



## vermesser (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Mein Fisch der tausend Würfe" ZEIT-artikel*

Super!!


----------



## Angler9999 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Mein Fisch der tausend Würfe" ZEIT-artikel*

Schön, könnte auch von Udo geschrieben sein. Da kommen wieder die Bilder von der Insel zurück ins Gedächnis.


----------



## Stoney0066 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Mein Fisch der tausend Würfe" ZEIT-artikel*

Tolle Geschichte... Sowas würde ich auch gerne in ein paar Jahren über mich und meinen (noch nicht existierenden) Sohn schreiben können... ;-)


----------



## Nordlichtangler (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Mein Fisch der tausend Würfe" ZEIT-artikel*

Wieso nicht Tochter? Die sind beim Jagen gerade bezüglich lecker Futter tw. noch ehrgeiziger!


----------



## Thomas9904 (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Mein Fisch der tausend Würfe" ZEIT-artikel*

Macho an:
Weil Töchter lieber reiten gehen und Gemüse essen?
;-)))
Macho aus.....

Davon ab, hast schon recht:
Warum nicht (auch) Töchter?


----------



## Dennis Knoll (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Mein Fisch der tausend Würfe" ZEIT-artikel*

Toller Bericht, hat spaß gemacht zu lesen.
Ich hoffe auch irgendwann von solchen Erfahrungen berichten zu dürfen


----------



## Michael_05er (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Mein Fisch der tausend Würfe" ZEIT-artikel*

Sowas sollte man nicht lesen, wenn man im Büro am Rechner schwitzt... Hoher Sehnsuchtsfaktor!


----------



## Brillendorsch (2. Juli 2015)

*AW: "Mein Fisch der tausend Würfe" ZEIT-artikel*

Super geschrieben. 
 Starke Gefühle in Worte gefasst


----------

